# Mastidane pups



## wildwood2009

I had 9 but now have 1 chocolate merle male and 2 chocolate merle females and 2 blue merle females left. $300 females $250 males. will trade mother is a pure bred merlaquin great dane and 170 lbs. dads a pure bred neopolitan mastiff at over 150 lbs. great guard dogs and protectors of my goats and kids.lol they have been wormed 4 times had first set of shot and eat the best of dog food a high protein meat based food. I need to get rid of the rest. They are eating me out of house and home.

im in souteast ohio ( perry county) will sell or trade for any kind of firearms for hunting or any other farm related items or farm critters... heres pics of pups and parents


----------



## Wendy

Oh, I want one!!!


----------



## TxGypsy

Sure do wish you were closer!


----------



## Tango

So cute!


----------



## wildwood2009

I only have 2 chocolate merle females left. we were going to keep one but someone made me an offer for the male pick of litter we were going to keep that i couldnt refuse. i cant believe how far some people drive for a puppy. I had someone drive 7 hrs today and someone driving 9 hrs. tomorrow. kinda crazy. but they r cute. we were going to keep a female that was left since we sold the male we were going to keep but our 11 yr old mastiff we have hates the pups cause shes always been #1 and is jealous of her dad loving on the pups. she wont share her bed toys or food with them. so weve decided to wait until shes no longer with us. shell probubly live to be 100.lol


----------



## hillaryleo

Hi, I know this is a few months late, but you don't possibly still have either of them left, do you? I love their coloring!


----------

